# Frenzy Tackle -New Angy Jigs



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=8 width="95%" height=5><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#0080ff height=1 width="50%">*Scott Seaner - Frenzy Big Game Tackle *</TD><TD bgColor=#0080ff height=1 width="50%" align=left><P align=right>*Mandeville, LA USA *</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#f7efdf height=1 vAlign=top width="100%" colSpan=2 align=left><P align=left>It has been a while since my last post but that does not mean we have been idle here at Frenzy Big Game Tackle. Over the last 8 months we have been designing, prototyping, and testing our new products for 2010. We set out to develop an EFFECTIVE and AFFORDABLE jig system. I am happy to announce that the ?Angry Jig? is now available. The ?Angry Jig? is pre rigged with 2 of our Ultimate Assist Hooks and comes in 3 sizes and 5 colors. All jigs have a glow in the dark strip on the belly. In order to compliment the jig, we added Fluorocarbon Wind On Leaders to our product lineup in 4 different sizes as well as Ultimate Assist Hooks in a 2 pack (5/0, 7/0, and 9/0). The best part is that these jigs have an MSRP ( rigged w/ 2 assist hooks) of $7.99 for the 5oz., $8.99 for the 7oz., and $9.99 for the 9oz. We have also reworked the entire website and will be adding many new ?How To? videos that are currently being filmed. Send us your pictures using Frenzy Tackle and if we use it on the website, we will send you some FREE gear! 










Pink/Silver Blue/Silver Green/Silver Glow in the Dark All Pink

SPECIAL EDITION ALL PINK ANGRY JIG ONLY AVAILABLE AT PUGLIA?S

Tight Lines

Scott Seaner
http://www.frenzytackle.com
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Frenzy makes some awesome stuff! we sell the poppers like crazy up here at the shop!


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

I use there products exclusively. I just wanted to put this out there so everyone knows that there is a jigging system available that is affordable, rather than costing absurd amounts of hard earned cash.Captain Scott Seiner approached me awhile back with the idea of the jigs and we both agreed to keep the models simple and the costs down. I think everyone will have good success with them.

Captain William Wall


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

next time you talk to scott, tell him wil (in corpus christi) is still waiting on his poppers, jigs, and fluoro! and ask him if he'll flavor his baits with some "trigger X" scent! he'll get a good laugh from it.


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Will do!


----------



## fairdinkum (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott, 

This may very well be a dumb question but past experience I have to ask. When tying to your line, should I used the eye attached to the jig or should I be using the first split ring ??


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Tie your main line to your split ring.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

> *John B. (2/11/2010)*Frenzy makes some awesome stuff! we sell the poppers like crazy up here at the shop!


you cant beat their poppers for the price!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We'll have to look into getting these in our shop. Thanks for forwarding Capt. Wall


----------

